# power steering pump replacement issues



## joey219 (Aug 23, 2009)

well i replaced my power steering pump on my 92 Saturn SC because it was leaking and its not anymore. My mom has a 98 Saturn and its real similar to the car i have ( I'm talking under the hood at least ). But on her car there is like a real hard plastic hose that is connected to the part attached to the motor that goes to the PS pump to put the three screws. ( i hope i didn't get every one confused ). well it was never connected on mine. I'm talking about that part that looks like a backward "C" where the 3 screws of the PS pump go into.on the screw that goes like at 7 o'clock there is a hose under the pump that if i lift it a little it falls right onto a hole where i could probably fit a screw just like the other ones,but there wasn't one there to begin with.

NOW IF I'M SUPPOSED TO PUT A SCREW IN THAT HOSE AND IT DOESN'T HAVE IT WOULD THAT BE FOR MY CAR TO HEAT UP.
***IMPORTANT***
MY CAR HEATS UP BUT NOT ALWAYS. IT STAYS IN THE MIDDLE BUT IF I'M DOING 60 FOR 5 MIN OR MORE IT WILL SLOWLY START GOING HIGHER AND HIGHER BUT WHEN IT GET TO 3/4 OR THE LINE BEFORE THE "H" I GET OFF OF THE EXPRESS WAY AND RIGHT AWAY IT GETS TO THE MIDDLE AGAIN.

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## newbsauce (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought we solved the overheating issue in the last thread? As for your issue.. take pictures of said hose/hole/etc.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Because the Saturn does not have a grill opening the outside air was engineered to flow over the radiator by the air deflector and air dams. I was told that missing or damaged air dam components could cause overheating, but I never seen this happen. 

If you checked the cooling fan and the ECT like I told you in your other post, and they are working properly, only one other thing comes to mind. Saturn put in coolant sealant pellets from the factory and they could be blocking the passages in the block or head. I used to flush them by removing the block drain (by the water pump), remove the upper hose at the engine, remove the cap at the resevoir and alternately put a garden hose into the upper hose and the water outlet at the head. A good flush will open them, but you may cause leaks.

The basic engine shape of the 92 and 98 looks the same, but there are many differences and most part are not interchangeable.

Like newbsauce asked post a picture about the hose.


----------

